# Kato Uni-track



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

What is the general opiniOn on the Uni-track? Kato had some nice kits to buy that I like. The setup I like in particular is one using master1+v1+v3, except I would flip the sidings and stations inward.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I think Kato Unitrack is a very nice product. It is pricey but worth it. It is great for smaller layouts and those that do not want to use flex and cork roadbed. I have some in my collection I have used in years past to set up a small Holiday Train.
For a big layout it is just too exspensive and not flexible enough.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

For right now it's more than like dissasembly and reassembly will be constant and bare track likes to just pop apart and lose connection haha. I mean I have a butt load of normal track, but for my current use it seems ill practical. I mean my table at the moment is 3 movin boxes hah. I may use the staple gun to hold the tracks down


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Blade,
I have the V16 and V12. I absolutely love Unitrack and Kato products. I am solely an N scaler on my living room floor only. All my layouts are in the traditional Japanese sense "temporary". I set up on a Saturday monring and strike the set up on Sunday afternoon. Unitrack was primarily made to be set up and taken done on a regular basis. My layout is over 25 linear feet and takes me less than 10 minutes to strike and put away without rushing. Set up is a little longer due to fitting the pieces for the raised section (V12). It comes apart and goes to gether easier than anything I've seen before.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I placed an order for master 2 gotta wait for more funding for v3 lol


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been using Unitrack for over 13 years on two N scale layouts. The "new" JJJ&E was started three years ago when I moved to Texas from Florida. It is a large N scale layout in a train room 21'x12'.

Unitrack is easy to work with and is basically "bullet proof". It's also easy to weather and ballast. It took me about one year to completely wire the layout for DCC, weather the Unitrack and completely ballast the Unitrack.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine is up and running smoothly it's ashame it is just so darn expensive I can't expand quickly. I am in love with the turnouts at the moment but once u go DCC I may get upset haha


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Blade,

A trick I read somewhere that I have used with great sucess in temporary/trial fit track work is using dental floss to tie the sections together as you connect them. You can tie several pieces of sectional track together so they make up much larger sections so you can set it up and take it down fairly quickly. I don't know how much katos' unitrack costs, but dental floss goes a long way for next to nothing!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> Mine is up and running smoothly it's ashame it is just so darn expensive I can't expand quickly. I am in love with the turnouts at the moment but once u go DCC I may get upset haha


Blade:

Unitrack switches and DCC are very compatible. Just wire the switches normally and you're ready to go. If you want to control the switches with DCC, you'll need a stationary decoder such as the NCE "Switch-Kat" to control the Unitrack switch.

On the "new" JJJ&E, the 70 switches on the layout are controlled using DCC.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> Blade,
> 
> A trick I read somewhere that I have used with great sucess in temporary/trial fit track work is using dental floss to tie the sections together as you connect them. You can tie several pieces of sectional track together so they make up much larger sections so you can set it up and take it down fairly quickly. I don't know how much katos' unitrack costs, but dental floss goes a long way for next to nothing!


John:

You don't need dental floss to hold Unitrack sections together. Unitrack rail joiners do that automatically. They are the best rail joiner in N scale.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's for sure powersteamguy1790 - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

The biggest issue is taking them apart without destroying the layout lol. If only v3 cost $50 instead of $135. Guys on eBay rape you on shipping lol.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The double track is tougher then single track but after a few times they get a little easier or your get stronger, something makes it easier :laugh: 
o yeah
Looks great Blade :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree the double works awesomely especially the banked curves! Dang that stuff looks cool at eye level I'll take some pics at the hoppy shop layout next visit lol


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Blade3562 said:


> The biggest issue is taking them apart without destroying the layout lol. If only v3 cost $50 instead of $135. Guys on eBay rape you on shipping lol.


Modeltrain stuff has the best prices on Unitrack I've seen.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Kato-N-20862-1-Rail-Yard-Switching-Track-Set-Varia-p/kat-20862-1.htm


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

seabilliau said:


> Modeltrain stuff has the best prices on Unitrack I've seen.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Kato-N-20862-1-Rail-Yard-Switching-Track-Set-Varia-p/kat-20862-1.htm


I agree with you 100% seabill.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Powersteamguy,

I meant the dental floss for use on non-unitrack style track.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ya I looked there a couple times at engines, they don't have the Norfolk southerns I need though haha. Their track prices seem super reasonable. V3 may come home sooner than expected!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Question is there a way to run out the turnout switches seperately from the power unit? or connect them to the power pack via wires? They don'y like to deach the pack or like to slide off the pack and ideas?


----------

